# Newbie.... Hashimoto's Nightmare



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello, My name is Donna. I have been living this Thyroid nightmare for over 20 yrs." You have Graves', You don't have Graves', Your thyroids are completely normal, Well it could be your thyroids, No, it's not your thyroids... you need a Pulmonologist", and the worst of all...." You have absolutely nothing wrong with your Thyroid...it's just stress. You need to see a psychotherapist for stress management. Needless to say I did not see a Therapist, I started my own research and ordered my own labs online.

As of Aug 2015

TPO 149 High

TSH 5.9 High (.4-5.0)

T4 free 1.37 (.82-1.77) Borderline High Normal, So my body makes enough T4 on its own

T3 free 2.9 (2.0-4.4) Borderline Low Normal, my body doesn't seem to be converting to T3 enough on its own

I have never had a reverse T3 or T3 uptake... I'm thinking I should.

I then took these labs to my Internal Medicine Dr. She then finally for the first time diagnosed me with Hashimoto's. She then put me on Armour Thyroid, at my request, 90mg to start.Then after 30 days she retested my TSH. It had dropped from 5.9 to .032. Even with the massive drop, I still felt no relief from my symptoms. I was still having extreme fatigue, massive constipation, hair loss, muscle weakness, insomnia...and more.

She then referred me to another Endocrinologist. This new Dr felt I wasn't on the Armour long enough to truly see a difference. She dropped me down to 60mg a day and She wants me to follow up in 2 weeks for a 3 month recheck. However, She wants to retest my TSH ONLY at that time. I mean, I'm interested to see what the other thyroid labs show... my T4, T3, how about a reverse or something. Not just my TSH again.Why do all drs live by the TSH alone. After 4 mos on Armour I feel no better. How is only testing the TSH going to truly tell where my problem lies. I really think I am going to order my own labs and try and be more prepared for this visit. I feel if I keep going to drs who only care to test TSH, I'm never going to feel better.

Sorry for the book, lol ... I would greatly appreciate any feedback on my situation or if anyone else is suffering through the same thing....especially with Hashimoto's or Higher T4 and Lower T3.

Blessings~

Donna


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You can NOT be on Armour and not test free t3, but you can absolutely not be on Armour and only test TSH. I think you are going to have to either push back, or find a new doctor, sadly.

Higher t4 and low t3 is pretty normal. Lots of people with thyroid dysfunction don't properly convert t4 to t3.


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you so much.... I will defiantly order my own labs, and make sure my T3 reverse is done also along with TSH, T4 free, T3 free and antibodies. It's like pulling teeth to get any doctor to order more than the TSH. I have been to a total of 6 doctors in the past 15 months..... 2 Internal Med, 2 Gyn, and 2 Endo, all wanting to go by TSH alone. Each telling me it was all in my head, my TSH was normal, and my symptoms we due to stress.... Yeah, you think...lol They were stressing me out. Just the thought of possibly having to find another doctor makes me want to cry. My husband, I know thinks I'm crazy, I mean.... 6 Doctors told me it was all in my head, and they are educated doctors, why wouldn't he think that way. ) Anyway, it's nice to know I'm not and I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Why do all drs live by the TSH alone.


Lack knowledge/understanding on how to properly treat thyroid patients. Endo's appear to be the worst offenders in my personal experiences. Post TT , I went to 3 different endo's and all wanted to adjust replacement med's by TSH only- UGH!

Not all in your head - your labs reflect a thyroid imbalance. You may have more luck with a Holistic, Integrative or Bio Identical Hormone type doctor. Since you are paying for your own labs it might be a good option for you. I keep a lab list that shows date, dose, TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 labs - take it to every appointment - it's an excellent way to show a trend of under treatment and also how TSH and Free's do not necessarily line up , due to TSH lag



> Then after 30 days she retested my TSH. It had dropped from 5.9 to .032. Even with the massive drop, I still felt no relief from my symptoms. I was still having extreme fatigue, massive constipation, hair loss, muscle weakness, insomnia...and more.


Symptoms can sometimes take time to resolve. Wish you had a FT-4 and FT-3 for this TSH. Thyroid movement can contribute to hairloss.

Have you ever had B-12, Vitamin D or Ferritin tested?

Thyroglobulin antibodies? Ultrasound of your thyroid?

What other medications or supplements do you take?


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

I too am curious to see what my FT4 and FT3 are now after being on the Armour for 4 mos. I just dumb founded at how my doctor isn't..."See ya back to check your TSH in 3 months" my heart sank as she said it. I should have said something then, it was my first appt with her and she is suppose to be one of the best in my area. I got intimidated 

I have really considered a Holistic or Bio Identical Hormone Specialist.... They seem to be up on latest information and treatments. As far as the B12 and Vitamin D, both are low normal for me. I take once a month B12 injections and vitamin D3 supplements daily. I had a thyroid ultrasound about 4 yrs ago, my doctor said it was normal. My Thyroglobulin Antibody showed <1.0 (0.0-0.9) Low positive in portion of the asymptomatic population.

Thank you for sharing with me... I feel I can learn so much from others who have been thru this already.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

MD - intimidation - OH how I HATE that feeling. Order your TSH, FT-3 and FT-4 labs yourself. What lab do you use?



> As far as the B12 and Vitamin D, both are low normal for me. I take once a month B12 injections and vitamin D3 supplements daily.


If you are supplementing and still testing low on these then you need to increase.

I have to take 5K IU daily to maintain a decent D level and am outside in the sun all the time - problem is. I never lose my tan and live above the Equator. Even people in South Florida can be Vit D deficient - we are no longer an outdoor society and spend too much time indoors.


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

I use directlabs.com .... I choose the labs, prepay and they email me a requisition form to take to the Lab Corp in my area. They usually have a Thyroid special of the month that is pretty reasonable.  Then after 2-3 days I log in to my acct and the results are there. It has been so easy for me to order from their site.

I agree with the Vit D ... I'm normally not out doorsy anyway, even in the summer....but especially not in the winter  I was on 2k IU, but recently increased to 4K IU daily

Thank u again for your support and feed back.... I'm still new at all this and no one around me understands. My family loves me and all.... and wants me to feel better, but after having all drs tell me nothings wrong...I tend to feel brushed off from my loved ones.... every time I bring up Hashi's or the word Thyroid, I tend to get ..."Yeah Yeah Yeah".... If you know what I mean


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It can be exhausting, dealing with doctors and family members who think you look fine, therefore you should feel fine. Thyroid patients are warriors, because we're often forced to be!

And I have low D, too. I have to take 5,000 iu daily to maintain my levels in the 60's; I'm super pale, have had skin cancer and rarely go in the sun.


----------

